# MultiRoom Viewing Connection Issues - FAQ



## The Merg

*Background*
There seem to be some issues that occur for users when setting up MRV and using a DECA to connect to the home network. This thread is to discuss those issues and possible solutions.

*DHCP*
Most home routers are set up to automatically assign IP addresses to all the devices on the home network using DHCP. Most home networks use an IP address in the range of 192.168.x.x, but some also use the range of 10.0.x.x. The router is generally configured to use a range of IP addresses for this, such as 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.254.

However, some routers only specify the starting IP address and the number of DHCP clients that are allowed. In the previous example, it would be a starting IP address of 192.168.1.100 with 155 clients allowed.

In order to see what this range is set at, you will need to log onto your router. Most routers are setup with an IP address 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1. Check your router documentation to determine what the default router IP address is. Knowing what this range is set for is important when trying to correct this issue.

*The Issue*
The main issue that seems to occur when using MRV and being connected to your home network is that receivers will start to drop off the network with no indication as to why. The belief is that there is some issue with how DHCP leases are being handled by the receiver. When the router assigns an IP address to the receiver, it is only for a limited amount of time. When that time is about to expire, the receiver is supposed to request the lease to be extended. While the receiver thinks the lease has been extended, it seems that routers are not really doing this, thus the receiver drops off the network. This is seen by the fact that the PlayList on the receiver will not list recordings from the other receivers.

*Troubleshooting #1*
One way to troubleshoot this issue is to remove the Broadband DECA that bridges the receivers to the home network. Perform these steps to reset the IP address to the internal IP address:

- Under Network Setup, Restore Defaults
- Under Network Setup, Repeat Network Setup

The receiver will revert to an internal IP address (169.254.x.x). It can sometimes take a little bit of time before the receivers will see each other using this IP address range, but it should work. Obviously, if MRV is now working fine you are back in business, except that you don't have access to your home network or VOD/PPV.

*Troubleshooting #2*
Since the issue seems to be with DHCP, the next option is to assign IP addresses to your receivers and bypass DHCP. Perform these steps to set up a static IP address for the receiver.

- Make sure the Broadband DECA is connected if you had previously disconnected it 
- Go into Setup, select Network Setup, and then Advanced Setup
- Pick an IP address that is outside the DHCP range on the router

So, using the example from before, you would select an IP address below 192.168.1.100.

Use the following info for the other settings:
*Subnet Mask:* 255.255.255.0
*Default Gateway:* <your router IP address>
*DNS:* <your router IP address>

Once you have done this, you should be able to connect to the Internet and also have MRV without the issue of receivers dropping off the network.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

For those that just want to try to quickly resolve the issue, here are instructions for the quick fix.


Determine the DHCP range of your router
Log onto your router or use the list in the post below

On the receiver, go to the Setup Menu

Select Network Setup

Select Advanced Setup

Enter in an IP Address outside of DHCP Range
Most likely, only the last field will need to be changed (192.168.1.x, where x is the value to change) 

Test the connection

That should get you up and running. If all is working, the test should show you connected to your home network and if you have Internet hooked up, it should also show you connected to the Internet.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Router*
|
*Router IP Address*
|
*DHCP Pool Range*

2Wire HomePortal 1000SW|172.16.0.1|172.16.1.33 - 172.16.1.250

2Wire 2700HG-B Gateway| 192.168.1.254 | 192.168.1.64 - 192.168.1.253

D-Link DIR-825 | 192.168.0.1 | 192.168.0.100 - 192.168.0.199

Linksys WRT320N | 192.168.1.1| 192.168.1.100 - 192.168.1.149

Ooma Hub | 172.27.35.1| 172.27.35.10 - 172.27.35.160

NetGear WGR614v9 | 192.168.1.1 | 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254

NetGear WNDR3700 | 192.168.1.1 |192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.254

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Future Use


----------



## Bike Effects

After installing MRV and a new DVR in the bedroom, I was having intermittent connection problems, the strangest of which was some but not all programs on the new DVR were not showing up on the Play-list of my original DVR. DirecTV came out and said the problems were more than likely the "older" coax I have in my house. They did replace the HR-23-700 in the bedroom with a new HR-24-100 in the bedroom with the built in DECA. No problems in the last 4 days. Fingers crossed.


----------



## adamson

After testing a few upper class routers my unsupported MRV would not stay connected or even connect, the netgear actually confused the HR24's. 

The modem gateway I have now is solid. NO DROPOFFS PERIOD!

The issue here at hand I firmly believe is the routers, not the receivers. It also is very apparent that it effects DECA and unsupported ethernet MRV. So lets put the effort into getting the routers to work. 

I tried to make a post about what routers work well in unsupported MRV, little cooperation or no love. It would be best to make a sticky "what routers work with MRV" and go from there.


----------



## veryoldschool

upmichigan said:


> After testing a few upper class routers my unsupported MRV would not stay connected or even connect, the netgear actually confused the HR24's.
> 
> The modem gateway I have now is solid. NO DROPOFFS PERIOD!
> 
> The issue here at hand I firmly believe is the routers, not the receivers. It also is very apparent that it effects DECA and unsupported ethernet MRV. So lets put the effort into getting the routers to work.
> 
> I tried to make a post about what routers work well in unsupported MRV, little cooperation or no love. It would be best to make a sticky "what routers work with MRV" and go from there.


I would suggest to look at the changes to each router would be a better plan.
Netgear routers need to have their DHCP pool modified to have a range of IPs excluded from DHCP. Then using static IPs on the receivers that are outside the DHCP pool range has shown to work.
2Wire, Linksys, & D-link, all have IPs that can be used outside of their DHCP pool.


----------



## adamson

OK but that does not wash.

I have to say the Netgear modem gateway Im using you do not need to set anything static, but I do anyway. I have tested this both ways. Im sure also there are DECA users who set their receivers static and outside the DHCP pool and still experience disconnects...all this effort here is falling on a problem with the receivers. Like I said post what routers are working well.

The Linksys router via a cable modem and the Netgear router via a cable modem big issues and absolutely could not get ethernet MRV to work.

The cable modem gateway I am using is a Netgear CGD24G which I was renting but purchased one new from ebay. Saves me 10 bucks a month. Im serious this thing is magic with MRV.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Looks like we're getting discussion back in the FAQ thread, instead of posters going into the Discussion Thread...


----------



## veryoldschool

upmichigan said:


> OK but that does not wash.
> 
> I have to say the Netgear modem gateway Im using you do not need to set anything static, but I do anyway. I have tested this both ways. Im sure also there are DECA users who set their receivers static and outside the DHCP pool and still experience disconnects...all this effort here is falling on a problem with the receivers. Like I said post what routers are working well.
> 
> The Linksys router via a cable modem and the Netgear router via a cable modem big issues and absolutely could not get ethernet MRV to work.
> 
> The cable modem gateway I am using is a Netgear CGD24G which I was renting but purchased one new from ebay. Saves me 10 bucks a month. Im serious this thing is magic with MRV.


I'm not sure what "isn't washing".


Yes, the receiver software needs to be improved for DHCP and MRV.
From my own experience,
Routers that don't have any wireless devices have worked quite well using ethernet and DHCP.
The same router when having wireless devices connected [whether MRV is connected wirelessly or not] has problems not updating the MRV playlist and receivers dropping off the network, though their IP address hasn't changed, under DHCP.
Using static IPs outside the DHCP pool has resolved mine 100%.


----------



## adamson

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looks like we're getting discussion back in the FAQ thread, instead of posters going into the Discussion Thread...


understood, although this faq is useless.


----------



## NR4P

upmichigan said:


> understood, although this faq is useless.


Useless, not to me. I learned something.


----------



## The Merg

upmichigan said:


> OK but that does not wash.
> 
> I have to say the Netgear modem gateway Im using you do not need to set anything static, but I do anyway. I have tested this both ways. Im sure also there are DECA users who set their receivers static and outside the DHCP pool and still experience disconnects...all this effort here is falling on a problem with the receivers. Like I said post what routers are working well.
> 
> The Linksys router via a cable modem and the Netgear router via a cable modem big issues and absolutely could not get ethernet MRV to work.
> 
> The cable modem gateway I am using is a Netgear CGD24G which I was renting but purchased one new from ebay. Saves me 10 bucks a month. Im serious this thing is magic with MRV.





upmichigan said:


> understood, although this faq is useless.


I've responded to you over in the Discussion Thread.

- Merg


----------



## coit

The Merg said:


> I've responded to you over in the Discussion Thread.


Could you possibly provide a link to the Discussion Thead?

Thanks!


----------



## coit

Merg posted the name of the thread in another thread.

Here's the discussion thread, for anyone that might be looking for it:

Multi-Room Viewing and Static IP Addresses - Discussion


----------

